# Budwing Nymph Instar..?



## marsyrosey (Sep 11, 2021)

Hello!

So two weeks ago I purchased some budwing nymphs, two of them have just molted and I realised I have no clue what instar they are…? Is there anyway someone could tell me and idea if I give a photo reference against a coin or something like that?

At the moment they’re eating Hydei fruit flies but could probably handle house flies. They can probably only go one more molt in their 5 oz deli cups so they’re a decent size.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 11, 2021)

I probably could.


----------



## marsyrosey (Oct 5, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> I probably could.


i’m sorry i just completely forgot about this gonna go take a picture rn


----------



## marsyrosey (Oct 5, 2021)

marsyrosey said:


> i’m sorry i just completely forgot about this gonna go take a picture rn


alright so this is one of my females





and this is is my male




theyve all molted twice with me so i know they’re at least L3


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 5, 2021)

marsyrosey said:


> alright so this is one of my females
> 
> View attachment 14343
> 
> ...


They look L4.


----------



## marsyrosey (Oct 6, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> They look L4.


alright thank you so much that was what i figured


----------

